# Dr. Who on Sci-Fi Channel in March



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

The BBC has announced that Dr. Who will be aired on the Sci-Fi channel starting in March. The bad news is the DVD release of the first new season has been pushed back to July. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

:up: :up: :up: Hell Yeah, Finally!!!!!!! :up: :up: :up:  

i have waited forever for this.....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Great!!! I tried watching this on my local PBS channel when I was much younger and it was super late at night and came in over UHF.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Woohoo! Thanks for sharing this.

SCI FI To Air New Doctor Who
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?id=34141


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)




----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Great!!! I tried watching this on my local PBS channel when I was much younger and it was super late at night and came in over UHF.


It will only be the new seasons. I don't think they will be playing the old series on Sci-Fi any time soon.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I wonder what this means to the old series'. BBC was trying to get sci-fi to purchase old rights as well, that's why most of the PBS stations no longer air the show.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

SnakeEyes said:


> I wonder what this means to the old series'. BBC was trying to get sci-fi to purchase old rights as well, that's why most of the PBS stations no longer air the show.


PBS doesn't aire it because it is too expensive. The BBC knows what it has now. It knows which shows have a cult following and price them accordingly. When the new series was going to aire, they went looking for a channel in the US to play it, none stepped forward and picked it up. I think Sci-Fi was cautious and wanted to see how things played out with the new series. From what I heard, PBS was not given an option this time around. The BBC wanted it to aire on a "higher" end channel. It hasn't aired on BBC America because that channel is not usually in a standard cable or satellite tier.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

While there is a delay in the DVD release - I think that it's great that SciFi picked it up!

Maybe... just maybe... if the ratings are decent, they will pick up some of the older ones. Then again, this is the group that killed off Farscape... (yeah, still a little bitter about that one)


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> While there is a delay in the DVD release - I think that it's great that SciFi picked it up!
> 
> Maybe... just maybe... if the ratings are decent, they will pick up some of the older ones. Then again, this is the group that killed off Farscape... (yeah, still a little bitter about that one)


I doubt they will pick up the old series. People's taste in science fiction has changed. Everyone is used to flash special effects. The old series just doesn't have that. I think the Sci-Fi channel had the old series in it's infancy but it seems they have "grown" too much to show it now. They used to show all kinds of old TV shows, but now there might only be a handful.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Pralix said:


> I doubt they will pick up the old series. People's taste in science fiction has changed. Everyone is used to flash special effects. The old series just doesn't have that. I think the Sci-Fi channel had the old series in it's infancy but it seems they have "grown" too much to show it now. They used to show all kinds of old TV shows, but now there might only be a handful.


"Exterminate!"


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Daleks!


----------



## TivoPip (Feb 26, 2003)

Pralix said:


> I doubt they will pick up the old series. People's taste in science fiction has changed. Everyone is used to flash special effects. The old series just doesn't have that. I think the Sci-Fi channel had the old series in it's infancy but it seems they have "grown" too much to show it now. They used to show all kinds of old TV shows, but now there might only be a handful.


Actually, the effects and acting in the new series are just as bad as the old. It wouldn't be Dr Who otherwise


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TivoPip said:


> Actually, the effects and acting in the new series are just as bad as the old. It wouldn't be Dr Who otherwise


Uh, no, not really. The acting is better, the writing is worlds better, and the special effects are, well, actual special effects. Not exactly state of the art, but certainly respectable.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, no, not really. The acting is better, the writing is worlds better, and the special effects are, well, actual special effects. Not exactly state of the art, but certainly respectable.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Pralix said:


> I doubt they will pick up the old series. People's taste in science fiction has changed. Everyone is used to flash special effects. The old series just doesn't have that. I think the Sci-Fi channel had the old series in it's infancy but it seems they have "grown" too much to show it now. They used to show all kinds of old TV shows, but now there might only be a handful.


They did, and it did poorly, ratings-wise, so they dropped it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Will Sci-Fi even show ST:ToS?


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

SnakeEyes said:


> Will Sci-Fi even show ST:ToS?


They have. They even did a restoration when they showed it that was used for the DVD releases. Dr. Who isn't name brand american. Hence the reason it failed on Sci-Fi.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Now playing on my DVD player... Doctor Who: Ep.110, The Leisure Hive


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

SnakeEyes said:


> Will Sci-Fi even show ST:ToS?


They did until recently. ST:TOS is moving to G4 "later in the year" (whatever that means).


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Sherminator said:


> Now will this be the original UK airing or will it be the slightly adjusted Canadian version?


What was changed for the Canadian version? That's a bit disturbing...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

cheer said:


> What was changed for the Canadian version? That's a bit disturbing...


Celine Dion opening theme!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

5thcrewman said:


> Celine Dion opening theme!


Oh, that's just WRONG! Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!

What did they do, CGI snow into the scenes?


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

will they also be showing the 'dr. who confidential' makings-of that were aired with the first season of dr. who? those are pretty nifty.

M.


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

No Confidential. But it is still a great thing that Sci-Fi is showing Who. We need to advertise this to the hills!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I have looked at SCI-FI site today and checked listings through Friday 3/3.... Its supposed to air Friday 9pm starting in march but no sign of it anywhere... Please tell me it will be the 10th


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

I think it's supposed to start on the 17th


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, there's this silly little thing called Battlestar Galactica in the way before then...


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I think it's the following week.

I have the whole series on my hard drive - including the Christmas special. It's awesome. I loved it. It still has the sense of humor that Dr Who is famous for and in my opinion, Christopher Eccleston is a great choice for the Doctor.



Spoiler



I only hope David Tennant is as good - the first outing looks promising, though.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I wonder if they will carry Torchwood too if this is successful here.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

NJChris said:


> I wonder if they will carry Torchwood too if this is successful here.


Torchwood would have to be successful over there before they bring it over here.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Sherminator said:


> Some place settings were 'localized' for the canadian audience


What does "place settings were 'localized' " mean??


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I hope that you all have "adequate sustenance for the Doctor Who marathon!"


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Ah HA! A Doctor Who place setting!!!










... now to find some Doctor Who silverware.....


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Celine Dion opening theme!


No. It's RUSH. They paid 10 bucks for it. 10 bucks is afterall, 10 bucks.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Pralix said:


> Torchwood would have to be successful over there before they bring it over here.


Hehe... true, but I was going on the assumption it would be. I'm not cynical enough for the internet, I think.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

VinceA said:


> I think it's supposed to start on the 17th


Very good thanks!!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, we heard that the new Doctor Who series was going to start airing Friday nights on the Scifi Channel in March 2006.

So, let's see what scifi.com has listed for Friday nights in March.
(Eastern Time Zone)

*March 3 *

08:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) CRUSADE 
09:00 PM STARGATE ATLANTIS (SEASON 2) INFERNO 
10:00 PM BATTLESTAR GALACTICA (SEASON 2) LAY DOWN YOUR BURDENS - PT 1
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=3-MAR-2006&feed_req=

*March 10 (Happy Mario Day!)*

08:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) CAMELOT 
09:00 PM STARGATE ATLANTIS (SEASON 2) ALLIES 
10:00 PM BATTLESTAR GALACTICA (SEASON 2) LAY DOWN YOUR BURDENS - PT 2
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=10-MAR-2006&feed_req=

*March 17*
08:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) RIPPLE EFFECT 
*09:00 PM DOCTOR WHO ROSE * (re-airs at midnight Eastern time) 
10:00 PM STARGATE ATLANTIS (SEASON 2) THE LOST BOYS
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=17-MAR-2006&feed_req=

*March 24*

*08:00 PM DOCTOR WHO ROSE 
09:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE END OF THE WORLD * 
10:00 PM STARGATE ATLANTIS (SEASON 2) THE HIVE 
11:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) OFF THE GRID 
*12:00 AM DOCTOR WHO THE END OF THE WORLD*

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=24-MAR-2006&feed_req=

*March 31*

08:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) THE FOURTH HORSEMAN - PT 1 * 09:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE UNQUIET DEAD * 
10:00 PM STARGATE ATLANTIS (SEASON 2) EPIPHANY 
11:00 PM STARGATE SG-1 (SEASON 9) THE FOURTH HORSEMAN - PT 1 
*12:00 AM DOCTOR WHO THE UNQUIET DEAD*

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=31-MAR-2006&feed_req=


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

NJChris said:


> Hehe... true, but I was going on the assumption it would be. I'm not cynical enough for the internet, I think.


Capt. Jack is a great character. I am wondering how much his "flexiblity" will have in a decision to bring the show over here especially on the Sci-Fi channel.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

For those "who" have not seen any on the new series it will not disappoint!!!

I had received the season from a friend overseas and was extremely pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

They've changed the Dr. Who schedule a little:

Starting with the 17th ( http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=17-MAR-2006&feed_req= ):

09:00 PM ROSE 
10:00 PM THE END OF THE WORLD 
11:00 PM ROSE 
12:00 AM THE END OF THE WORLD

24th:

08:00 PM THE END OF THE WORLD 
09:00 PM THE UNQUIET DEAD 
12:00 AM THE UNQUIET DEAD

31st:

09:00 PM ALIENS OF LONDON - PT 1
12:00 AM ALIENS OF LONDON - PT 1

I wish that had at least one other show with new episodes to pair up with it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I downloaded the 13 episodes and burned them to DVD. I think it is a good series and plays well with the older versions. I'm interested in seeing the quality from SciFi. Let's hope they present it in letterbox. The DVD set will be released in the US in July.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> The DVD set will be released in the US in July.


The Canadian DVD is out now, and available as an import...


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

so how "newbie" friendly will this be? I saw an ad for it yesterday


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> so how "newbie" friendly will this be? I saw an ad for it yesterday


You can jump right in without having seen any of the previous shows. There are minimal references to old enemies of the Doctor e.g..


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jschuur said:


> You can jump right in without having seen any of the previous shows. There are minimal references to old enemies of the Doctor e.g..


well, the references are there but nothing that moves the episode(s) forward, they kind of fill you in as you go.

I think us long time fans where, and are wondering what happened as far as any recent backstory goes.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

We're getting ready for the new DW by watching the old movie "Doctor Who and the Daleks" starring Peter Cushing. The movie is sort of an "alternative reality" version of Doctor Who since it follows a totally different timeline than the original tv series.

Was this movie originally in b/w ?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> Was this movie originally in b/w ?


No, it was made in color. I know what you mean, though.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jschuur said:


> You can jump right in without having seen any of the previous shows. There are minimal references to old enemies of the Doctor e.g..


I was wondering this as well. 26 seasons is a lot to get caught up on. I think I tried to watch this once as a kid, but I just didn't like it. I seem to recall thinking the effects were lame. I'm looking forward to checking out the new version. I just hope I'm not lost.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I just hope I'm not lost.


 You won't be.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I was wondering this as well. 26 seasons is a lot to get caught up on. I think I tried to watch this once as a kid, but I just didn't like it. I seem to recall thinking the effects were lame. I'm looking forward to checking out the new version. *I just hope I'm not lost.*


The series is about a traveler in time and space who often can't get his vehicle to the right location. So if you get lost, don't work, so is the Doctor.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I finally saw the teaser for this recently after hearing all the hooplah. I never cared for the old DW shows back in the day. But this looked interesting.

I've got a hankering for some new scifi shows worth watching. Maybe this will help.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

As stated earlier this series does not disappoint!!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So this show they are advertising on SCIFI is avail on DVD in CA now? WHy wouldnt i just buy the set and watch rather than wait for months for each episode to air?


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh My Romanadvoratrelundar, where art thou!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> So this show they are advertising on SCIFI is avail on DVD in CA now? WHy wouldnt i just buy the set and watch rather than wait for months for each episode to air?


That would be the way to go, if you can take the expense--no commercials, good picture quality, on-demand scheduling--everything Sci-Fi Channel ain't!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't see to find the set anywhere, but I honestly am not sure what to be looking for. Any links to a good site to possibly purchase and import to US?

Rob - as long as its not over $50 USD shipped, Id rather pay than watch it on SCIFI since scifi's signal is not so hot in SD on my tv.

Just dont know where to order it from thats a good price and not gouging me to import from CA.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

rkester said:


> I can't see to find the set anywhere, but I honestly am not sure what to be looking for. Any links to a good site to possibly purchase and import to US?
> 
> Rob - as long as its not over $50 USD shipped, Id rather pay than watch it on SCIFI since scifi's signal is not so hot in SD on my tv.
> 
> Just dont know where to order it from thats a good price and not gouging me to import from CA.


Easiest way is to start being more friendly in the UK section  
Also you can go the bit-tore... route.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, found it on amazon.ca, its $95.96 CAD, which is $83.44 USD. A little steep, for 13 episodes... not including shipping to the US. Just looked up shipping, appears to be $7.99 plus 1.99 per item for duties an such... not sure if thats USD or CAD.

Thats about the same dollar per show value as the overpriced Farscape boxes are here in the US. (Around $6.5 USD per episode)

More friendly in the UK section? I'm always friendly to people here, or did you mean to spend more time in the UK section of the site?

Im a late comer to this thread and was never into Dr WHo so I always avoided anything refering to it. Until I saw the teaser on SCIFI.

On amazon's UK site it's 44.99 (pounds) which is about $78.10 USD. then shipping would probably be 10 or so USD...

seems expensive, assuming i got the conversion rates right. I wonder if the US version will be this much. I cant see it going for more than $45 USD here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Rob - as long as its not over $50 USD shipped, Id rather pay than watch it on SCIFI since scifi's signal is not so hot in SD on my tv.


Let me know if you can find it that cheap--I'll be all over it.

I've already seen it--a friend downloaded and burned DVD-quality rips from the UK. But I'm a firm believer in only using torrents for stuff that's not otherwise available, so I'm planning on buying the US DVDs when they come out--unless I can get a decent price on the Canadian or British sets.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So far the UK and CA routes are not cheap at all. But I dont know if its a series that's getting a higher price like Farscape, or if it's just more because its new or more because its not the US version.

I've never seen a box like that be that much here aside from StarTrek and Farscape.


----------



## Brown57 (Oct 21, 2002)

rkester said:


> On amazon's UK site it's 44.99 (pounds) which is about $78.10 USD. then shipping would probably be 10 or so USD...
> 
> seems expensive, assuming i got the conversion rates right. I wonder if the US version will be this much. I cant see it going for more than $45 USD here.


£44.99 is the UK price and includes UK VAT (sales taxes). You may find, once you enter your shipping address, that the price drops to the VAT-exclusive price of £38.29/$66.60.


----------



## Brown57 (Oct 21, 2002)

Just noticed that CD Wow! have the box set at the equivalent of $68 excl. VAT and worldwide delivery is free.

http://www11.cd-wow.com/detail_results_11.php?product_code=240877


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

amazon.co.uk without VAT does indeeed drop to 
Items: £38.29
Postage & Packing: £3.08

Converts to about $71, not including your bank fee for currency transfers.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Brown57 said:


> Just noticed that CD Wow! have the box set at the equivalent of $68 excl. VAT and worldwide delivery is free.
> 
> http://www11.cd-wow.com/detail_results_11.php?product_code=240877


Actually, that one comes to £46.12 which converts to $80.07, or they actually have a US dollar option that is $83.78.


----------



## Brown57 (Oct 21, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Actually, that one comes to £46.12 which converts to $80.07, or they actually have a US dollar option that is $83.78.


$80.07 is just a straight conversion of the UK price, and so includes UK sales taxes. The Amazon UK site removes those once you enter an overseas delivery address. Strange.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Brown57 said:


> $80.07 is just a straight conversion of the UK price, and so includes UK sales taxes. The Amazon UK site removes those once you enter an overseas delivery address. Strange.


Wasn't talking about Amazon UK there, £46.12 is the CD Wow price. I took the order to the step right before charging the card.

Amazon related info was the post before:


SnakeEyes said:


> amazon.co.uk without VAT does indeeed drop to
> Items: £38.29
> Postage & Packing: £3.08
> 
> Converts to about $71, not including your bank fee for currency transfers.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Still seems pricey for 13 episodes.

If anyone here orders it from UK or CA, let us know how good it is qualitywise etc.


----------



## Rwalls (Mar 8, 2006)

I have actually already watched this whole 1st new season, it's great If anyone wants to ask me any questions about it please feel free to email away.
Big change from the old Dr. who show. I think everyone will LOVE it. 
RHW


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Still seems pricey for 13 episodes.


Yeah, those are HBO prices.

I suspect they're counting on Doctor Who fans being, well, fanatics.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

For HD owners who can play PAL DVDs-- the UK versions of the DVD have a higher resoluton (576i) so the US/canadian disks will have been either scaled down or cropped. I have several amazon.uk bought PAL series that I have compared to the US releases and the PAL ones always look better.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul, that was one thing I was definately wondering about. I am still tempted to get the UK version.

Anyone know if the Xbox 360 in the US can do PAL discs? I dont have any to test it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I just want to point out that this thread almost made me miss the first couple episodes of the new Dr. Who.

When I first read it, Dr. Who wasn't in the guide data, so I set an autorecording wishlist. Which I thought was a good idea, since it turns out I will be out of town that Friday.

Unfortunately I set a wishlist for "Dr Who" (with the extra space necessary to deal with the missing .). But the guide data is "Doctor Who", fully spelled out. Oops.
Fortunately I checked and discovered my mistake. 

Clearly the TiVo needs to be smart enough to do what I mean not what I say.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it should be smart enough to figure out that "Dr" Dr." and "Doctor" are used mostly and they are the same


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

I wonder if NBC will pick up the Doctor in HD on their Universal HD channel like they did Batlestar Galactica.

It really is time NBC comes out with Sci-Fi HD feed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's a rumor that the reason BG is coming back in the Fall is that it's coming back on NBC...


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> I just want to point out that this thread almost made me miss the first couple episodes of the new Dr. Who.
> 
> When I first read it, Dr. Who wasn't in the guide data, so I set an autorecording wishlist. Which I thought was a good idea, since it turns out I will be out of town that Friday.
> 
> ...


Doctor fans know this already.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's a rumor that the reason BG is coming back in the Fall is that it's coming back on NBC...


That could be a wonderful thing, but it could also be very bad. Obviously the good would be first run episodes in HD... the bad would be they would have to put up with network crap, like being cancelled after one episode airs.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> That could be a wonderful thing, but it could also be very bad. Obviously the good would be first run episodes in HD... the bad would be they would have to put up with network crap, like being cancelled after one episode airs.


They could also throw it up against Sci Fi Friday which could kill it for views durring it's air time (Tho I'm sure it would still be on many a DVR). IMO they should leave it where it is with the Stargates, it makes for a damn nice trifecta on the Sci Fi Channel.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

rkester said:


> Still seems pricey for 13 episodes.
> 
> If anyone here orders it from UK or CA, let us know how good it is qualitywise etc.


The quality is excellent, every episode has commentary (although none with Eccleston), and there are 8 or so featurettes spread across the discs. An extra DVD includes cut-down versions of "Doctor Who Confidential" (a 30-minute behind-the-scenes show aired immediately after the original UK airings).

Be forewarned that the UK release has had some quality control issues, and the boxes are an odd size/shape, and fall apart if you look at them funny.

There might be a bit of a discount with the US release, but TPTB like to keep pricing fairly uniform.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul_PDX said:


> I wonder if NBC will pick up the Doctor in HD on their Universal HD channel like they did Batlestar Galactica.


The first season was widescreen, shot on 625-line digital betacam PAL. This was upconverted for digital broadcast in Canada.

I believe the second season is being filmed in HD, although I have no idea whether it will be distributed in that format.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the start date for airings of the second series in the UK? I looked on the site but could only find "Spring".


----------



## Brown57 (Oct 21, 2002)

Langree said:


> Does anyone know the start date for airings of the second series in the UK? I looked on the site but could only find "Spring".


Seems likely to be April, but no date yet:

"Meanwhile, we wait for word of the Series 2 premiere date for Doctor 
Who in the UK. It will almost certainly premiere in April, but when? 
As with Series 1 and The Christmas Invasion, we will probably know 
as soon as the BBC makes a final decision, and it'll probably be 
just a few weeks before the premiere."

http://www.gallifreyone.com/thisweek.php


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Question... I noticed that the box set said "Series 1" and not "Season 1" is that a UKism or something? To me, series means the entire show, like "friends" or "frasier" are both series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Question... I noticed that the box set said "Series 1" and not "Season 1" is that a UKism or something? To me, series means the entire show, like "friends" or "frasier" are both series.


Yeah, "Series" is British for "Season."

Why can't those Brits just learn English like the rest of the world?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

rkester said:


> Question... I noticed that the box set said "Series 1" and not "Season 1" is that a UKism or something? To me, series means the entire show, like "friends" or "frasier" are both series.


It is a UKism... what we call a season, they call a series.


----------



## Brown57 (Oct 21, 2002)

rkester said:


> Question... I noticed that the box set said "Series 1" and not "Season 1" is that a UKism or something? To me, series means the entire show, like "friends" or "frasier" are both series.


I guess it is a UKism then. Dr Who is a programme (the word "show" isn't really used) that is shown in several "series". When we refer to seasons in a TV context it would only be to, for instance, "the new spring season on BBC1", which would refer to the totality of new season programmes, not any one in particular. 
Clear as mud?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

this is confusing me. but it does make sense.

so, i need to find a pal uk based dvd to try in my player and if it works i think im going to spring for the "series 1" UK edition of DW.

I'm so a big time UMF freak and the idea of watching it in good quality all in a short period thrills me much more than watching it off SF channel in poor quality with commercials and being forced to wait months to see the whole thing.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

rkester said:


> this is confusing me. but it does make sense.
> 
> so, i need to find a pal uk based dvd to try in my player and if it works i think im going to spring for the "series 1" UK edition of DW.
> 
> I'm so a big time UMF freak and the idea of watching it in good quality all in a short period thrills me much more than watching it off SF channel in poor quality with commercials and being forced to wait months to see the whole thing.


Bittorrent is your friend!


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Bittorrent is your friend!


...but not necessarily a friend of the people who make the show.

My suggestion to you would be:

(1) Buy the Canadian discs (assuming the cash isn't a problem). Cheaper, it arrives faster, you get better packaging, and no format conversion.

(2) TiVo the series, whether you watch them or not. If the first series is somewhat successful on SF, that greatly increases the odds of seeing S2 quickly, and a DVD box shortly (as in months) after the UK one.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

No bit torrent for me. I'm a good person who pays for his stuff.

I thought that the UK ones were cheaper based on the math I did... but im sure I miscalc'd as I dont order from outside the US much so im not aware of the fees and such.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

edc said:


> ...but not necessarily a friend of the people who make the show.


Bittorrent (and newsgroups) may not be the friend of the people who make the show but I don't think it has hurt the show. In fact I think it has helped the popularity has helped influence the Sci-Fi channel to bring it here. I don't think that when "Rose" was "accidently" released into the wilds of the internet that it was an accident. It helped build the popularity before the show aired officially.


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually both terms (series and season) are used in the UK. In fact, Season 27 of Doctor Who is Series 1.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

My tivo picked up both episodes for next week (Rose and The End of the World) today. I've seen them all but am looking forward to this.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

rkester said:


> No bit torrent for me. *I'm a good person who pays for his stuff*.
> 
> I thought that the UK ones were cheaper based on the math I did... but im sure I miscalc'd as I dont order from outside the US much so im not aware of the fees and such.


Oh? And I'm a bad person who doesn't?

There's no suggestion that my 19" flat panel monitor can compare with my 53" widescreen TV, so I'll own the DVDs at some stage. I got the shows last year, just after they aired in the UK (within 48 hours), in HD and without commercial interruption. And, at the time, there were NO plans to show them here. Not only have I seen them, but I've been able to sing their praises and encourage others to watch, so don't give me that "holier than thou" crap.

Bittorrent is NOT just a piracy tool as you seem to think. I can legally keep up with a show that I used to watch in the UK by downloading the episodes. It used to be on BBC America, but they dropped it because it doesn't appeal to an American audience and this is the only way I can see it. I'm not harming anyone and I don't have the option to buy it on DVD or any other format. (For those interested, it's a four-times weekly soap called EastEnders, so you see it's not really possible to release on DVD).

So next time you want to pre-judge someone, think about it first. If Bittorrent was just for piracy, it would more than likely have been removed a long time ago.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I came -->||<-- this close to ordering the CA version yesterday. I went all the way to the last button click to finalize the order and stopped.

I think I will wait until I have watched the first episode or 2 and make the final decision then. that kind of money could get me 2 seasons/series of Monk or other shows I want, so need to be 100% sure.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've seen most of the episodes. Looking forward to seeing it on my tv screen and not on my iPod or computer screen. I like this version of Doctor Who a lot. It's fun. And I think Billie Piper is pretty.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Guindalf, the PDTV versions of Doctor Who (& Life on Mars, if your interested) looked _fantastic!_ on my 61" HDTV when converted to DVD.

And I will be watching them on SCI-FI next week (albeit in crappy stretched letterbox because my TV cannot zoom when in progressive).


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Sherminator said:


> Guindalf, the PDTV versions of Doctor Who (& Life on Mars, if your interested) looked brilliant on my 61" HDTV when converted to DVD.
> 
> And I will be watching them on SCI-FI next week (albeit in crappy stretched letterbox because my TV cannot zoom when in progressive).


I converted them to DVD too and watched. But I'm looking forward to seeing them without the PAL-->NTSC conversion which caused a bit of jerkiness (which I got used to and didnt notice most of the time)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

btw: based on the pricing upon release of classic DW DVD's I wouldn't count on series 1 being reasonably priced when it hits the shelves in the US.

Tho some of the classic ones have dropped way down in price, things like Genesis of the Daleks (6/6/06) is still quite high.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Sherminator said:


> Guindalf, the PDTV versions of Doctor Who (& Life on Mars, if your interested) looked brilliant on my 61" HDTV when converted to DVD.
> 
> And I will be watching them on SCI-FI next week (albeit in crappy stretched letterbox because my TV cannot zoom when in progressive).


I appreciate the tip - I'll try it. What software are you using to create the DVD?

OT: Have you picked up Hustle yet? I've watched the first season and I think it's great!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Couldn't agree more about Hustle... pleasant surprise

Life on Mars has been pretty good as well (thank you BT)


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

THey have been blanketing the sf channel with ads for the show. Makes me want the dvd set so badly!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I'll be curious to see what gets edited out for time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SnakeEyes said:


> I'll be curious to see what gets edited out for time.


The original episodes are 45 minutes long, so I'd say little if anything...


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> I appreciate the tip - I'll try it. What software are you using to create the DVD?
> 
> OT: Have you picked up Hustle yet? I've watched the first season and I think it's great!


I'll look into Hustle.

I used TMPEGenc Express to convert the AVI to a DVD compatible MPEG2 (or Mediachances MPEG convertor when the audio track was incompatible), then Sonic's MyDVD (came with the DVD Burner) to make it a DVD Video.

P.S. Life On Mars' DCI Gene Hunt's (Phillip Glennister) brother (Robert Glennister) plays Hustle's Ash Morgan , in case you didn't know.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The original episodes are 45 minutes long, so I'd say little if anything...


Ive already seen this first season, didn't realize they were only 45 minutes.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

SnakeEyes said:


> Ive already seen this first season, didn't realize they were only 45 minutes.


This is the BBC's thing. They make all shows 45-50 minutes if they think it'll sell overseas. That leaves time for commercials (although in SciFi it feels like 20 mins of show and 40 mins of ads and promos!). I think a standard hour-long drama in the US is 46 minutes.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Guindalf said:


> This is the BBC's thing. They make all shows 45-50 minutes if they think it'll sell overseas. That leaves time for commercials (although in SciFi it feels like 20 mins of show and 40 mins of ads and promos!). I think a standard hour-long drama in the US is 46 minutes.


Yeah I know, i just wasnt paying attention to Who's running time.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Sherminator said:


> I'll look into Hustle.
> 
> I used TMPEGenc Express to convert the AVI to a DVD compatible MPEG2 (or Mediachances MPEG convertor when the audio track was incompatible), then Sonic's MyDVD (came with the DVD Burner) to make it a DVD Video.
> 
> P.S. Life On Mars' DCI Gene Hunt's (Phillip Glennister) brother (Robert Glennister) plays Hustle's Ash Morgan , in case you didn't know.


Thanks - I'll give it a try. I'm on the road this week (as usual), so it'll be the weekend before I get round to it.

...and yes, I knew about the Glenister brothers (I'm a Brit  )


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> ...and yes, I knew about the Glenister brothers (I'm a Brit  )


Me too (born London, moved to Scarborough via Milton Keynes before emigrating), but I'd never heard of the Glenisters until Life On Mars.


Guindalf said:


> This is the BBC's thing. They make all shows 45-50 minutes if they think it'll sell overseas. That leaves time for commercials (although in SciFi it feels like 20 mins of show and 40 mins of ads and promos!). I think a standard hour-long drama in the US is 46 minutes.


I've timed many US shows (after capture & removal of commercials) at 42 minutes.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Sherminator said:


> Me too (born London, moved to Scarborough via *Milton Keynes* before emigrating)


My sister and parents live in Milton Keynes. I went to visit once, but got lost on the roundabouts!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

This show should be a winner, It was corny back in the 70's doubt if improved much.
there is 20 min of commercials in a hour show.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> My sister and parents live in Milton Keynes. I went to visit once, but got lost on the roundabouts!


So you acclimatized to the USA easily then.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Langree said:


> btw: based on the pricing upon release of classic DW DVD's I wouldn't count on series 1 being reasonably priced when it hits the shelves in the US.
> 
> Tho some of the classic ones have dropped way down in price, things like Genesis of the Daleks (6/6/06) is still quite high.


USA Pricing announced.

http://c.warnerbros.1nc025.com/email_domains/was/1316/images/WHO.pdf

MSRP: $99.98

35% off, and the cheaper online dealers will have it in the $65-$70 range.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, they are are proud of those 13 episodes for that kind of money. Almost makes the CA or UK version worth ordering now ya know?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Wow, they are are proud of those 13 episodes for that kind of money. Almost makes the CA or UK version worth ordering now ya know?


Except they're not really any cheaper, street-price-wise.

Yeah, these are HBO prices. But since it's a show with a very intense cult following, they're probably right that they can get it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I guess my point was you could get teh CA/UK s1 now insted of much later for the US version


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> I guess my point was you could get teh CA/UK s1 now insted of much later for the US version


Ah! I see.

I will probably wait for the American edition to show up at the used shops for under $50 (which is my strategy for the similarly-overpriced HBO series I get)...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree on the HBO boxes, way overpriced even tho the shows are usually top notch. Im a huge SFU fan and still waiting for S1 to come down to $50 or less!

Still havent checked out Doctor Who yet, its waiting for me on the tivo, but been so busy this weekend its gone to the side... guess i need to get to it!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The science behind sonic screw-drivers, cyberman, regeneration, and more...

*Editor of BBC science magazine defended after plugging his own book*
by Sarah Woods Brand Republic 22 Mar 2006



> Focus: controversy over 'Doctor Who' book
> 
> LONDON - The BBC has backed the decison of the editor of its science magazine Focus to devote a dozen pages of the April issue to plugging his own book about TV series 'Doctor Who'.





> The title of the book is featured on the magazine's cover next to an image of the Tardis, with the strapline "The amazing real science behind sonic screw-drivers, cyberman, regeneration, and more".


http://www.brandrepublic.com/bullet...-science-magazine-defended-plugging-own-book/


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Tivo listings, Scifi.com's listings for Doctor Who on Scifi this Friday...

----------

Doctor Who

The Doctor takes Rose on her first voyage to a time when the sun is about to swallow Earth and a murderer is at work.

Friday, March 24
8:00 pm - 9:00 pm, SCIFI

--------

Doctor Who

Author Charles Dickens joins the Doctor and Rose in 1869 Victorian Cardiff to battle the ethereal Gelth.

Friday, March 24
9:00 pm - 10:00 pm, SCIFI

Scifi.com's tv listings for Friday, March 24, 2006
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=24-MAR-2006&feed_req


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DianaMo said:


> Tivo listings, Scifi.com's listings for Doctor Who on Scifi this Friday...
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


The End of the World (which aired last week) and The Unquiet Dead (one of my favorites, it has a great feel to it)


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Maybe its just me but I haven't been able to get into this "updated" Dr Who series yet. It nothing like the original series that I grew up with. Part of Dr Whos attraction for me was the cheesy special effects and costumes, the Doctors zany appearance, etc.... The old actors talked more like they were performing live on stage than acting like in this update series.

Its just to updated for me but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

The Unquiet Dead (tonight) and The Empty Child (in 6 weeks or so) are two very good episodes from this series, not that the others are bad but in my opinion the feel and look of the two I mention are top notch.

Empty child is downright spooky.

As the weeks move on you will find out more about the Doctor, the last great Time War, and what has gone on since we last saw the Doctor.

I like the way they don't dump the back story on you all at once, you pretty much find out stuff from Rose's PoV as far as backstory goes.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it has plenty of fresh cheesiness just like the originals.

Keep watching all they get even better!!


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

If you want cheesy aliens, wait for "Aliens Of London" and "World War 3"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pralix said:


> If you want cheesy aliens, wait for "Aliens Of London" and "World War 3"


Heh...

Yeah.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

For some reason my TiVo has not been recording any of the Dr. Who episodes since it started on Sci-Fi. I'm not happy!!!! I just checked and the SP is there, but I had it set to record "First Run Only" and I guess the Guide Data considers the airings in the UK the "first run?" WTF?!?

Anyway, I've changed it to "First Run and Repeats" and now it looks like it record everything from now on.

Grrrr.....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

atrac said:


> For some reason my TiVo has not been recording any of the Dr. Who episodes since it started on Sci-Fi. I'm not happy!!!! I just checked and the SP is there, but I had it set to record "First Run Only" and I guess the Guide Data considers the airings in the UK the "first run?" WTF?!?
> 
> Anyway, I've changed it to "First Run and Repeats" and now it looks like it record everything from now on.
> 
> Grrrr.....


it was mentioned here, the OAD's on the episodes are from last year since they aired well, last year.


----------



## tivolovr (Feb 8, 2001)

I've watched one ep of Doctor Who -- the premier one. Have set up a Season Pass. Never saw the show before although I have heard of it. Not getting something tho -- what is the nature of the relationship between the Doctor and Rose? Is she a groupie or is there a romance?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivolovr said:


> Not getting something tho -- what is the nature of the relationship between the Doctor and Rose? Is she a groupie or is there a romance?


Technically, she's a "companion." There's never been a whiff of romance between the Doctors and their companions. The very first "companion" was actually introduced as his granddaughter, but that got ret-conned out quickly.

Presumably, he travels with monkeys because otherwise he would get bored. I suspect the real reason is because of tradition, and because it gives him somebody to explain stuff to; and the reason they're almost always pretty young women is because they get more viewers that way.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

All Doctors have had at least 1 sidekick most of the time.


Spoiler



This is the first series which has truly implied some romantic link between the Doctor & his companion, probably as the Doctor is now completely alone in the space-time continuum, previously, it has been strictly friendship only


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Except for "Rose" and the Doctor Who Movie (Paul McGann), has the Doctor arrived without a companion?

Also - just in case anyone thinks differently; companions have been known to die during the series. Trivia - Who was the first one?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> Except for "Rose" and the Doctor Who Movie (Paul McGann), has the Doctor arrived without a companion?
> 
> Also - just in case anyone thinks differently; companions have been known to die during the series. Trivia - Who was the first one?


Well, I know Adric died, but don't know if he was the first.

Pertwee arrived sans companion didn't he?


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Except for "Rose" and the Doctor Who Movie (Paul McGann), has the Doctor arrived without a companion?
> 
> Also - just in case anyone thinks differently; companions have been known to die during the series. Trivia - Who was the first one?


Troughton's companions were returned to their place in time and space, so Pertwee started without a companion.

Tom Baker had a period without a companion.

Colin Baker's history is screwed up, but there was presumably a time without a companion between the end of "Trial of a Time Lord," and when he "first" meets Melanie Bush.

As far as companions dying, do you really want to count the one-story Katrina and Sara Kingdom from "The Daleks Masterplan?" Might as well include


Spoiler



Cathica or Suki


 from this season.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Has anyone heard how Doctor Who was doing rating wise on Sci-Fi?


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Pralix said:


> Has anyone heard how Doctor Who was doing rating wise on Sci-Fi?


~1.5 million. 3/4 of the "Battlestar Galactica" or "Stargate" audience. Not earth-shattering, but not a bad figure, and despite the relatively high syndication costs, still well less than producing an original series. They might not be jumping for joy at SciFi, but it is a distinct possibility we will get Series 2, hopefully sooner than a year from now


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

edc said:


> ~1.5 million. 3/4 of the "Battlestar Galactica" or "Stargate" audience. Not earth-shattering, but not a bad figure, and despite the relatively high syndication costs, still well less than producing an original series. They might not be jumping for joy at SciFi, but it is a distinct possibility we will get Series 2, hopefully sooner than a year from now


I guess that means it is doing well for a show on Sci-Fi. I am not that worried about bieing able to view the show in the US as I have other means of watching it.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Check out the photo for the MacGyver - Season 2 episode- "The Human Factor"
(bottom right of page unless something changes)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=tvshow:MacGyver&page=2&lv=0&so=0

Does that look like a Dalek to you?

http://video.google.com/ThumbnailSe...d=1144346352&sigh=_JPDxxofOHKaj7B3F-1KxaODi9c


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Check out the photo for the MacGyver - Season 2 episode- "The Human Factor"
> (bottom right of page unless something changes)
> 
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=tvshow:MacGyver&page=2&lv=0&so=0
> ...


It sort of looks like a Dalek, but not overly so. The title of the episode "The Human Factor" is perhaps the most "Doctor Who-ish" thing about the thumbnails 

The irony of your comment is that Terry Nation, the man who created the Daleks, was a producer and writer on the first two seasons of MacGyver.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

edc said:


> It sort of looks like a Dalek, but not overly so. The title of the episode "The Human Factor" is perhaps the most "Doctor Who-ish" thing about the thumbnails
> 
> The irony of your comment is that Terry Nation, the man who created the Daleks, was a producer and writer on the first two seasons of MacGyver.


And of course, the Doctor had a sonic screwdriver, MacGyver just has a swiss army knife, right?

And both would usually discard weapons when given the chance.

DW had K9, and I think MacGyver had a dog in one episode.

Both drove convertables for a bit and both lived in vehicles (MacGyver in a houseboat, DW in a Tardis).

Did both charactors have pretty much the same job description?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that the series 1 has been aired, I am glad I didn't go order the set. I was not that impressed, aside from the extreme cuteness of Billie Piper.

I did however notice that the S1 set is due July 4th here for $70 USD. So anyone who wants it, and didnt record all the eps off Scifi can get it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3044984-2380103?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=130

I really wanted to like the show but the cheesy stuff just overwhelmed everything else. I guess I wasnt cut out to be a Doctor Who fan. :/


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

rkester said:


> Now that the series 1 has been aired, I am glad I didn't go order the set. I was not that impressed, aside from the extreme cuteness of Billie Piper.
> 
> I did however notice that the S1 set is due July 4th here for $70 USD. So anyone who wants it, and didnt record all the eps off Scifi can get it.
> 
> ...


I am probably one of the few people here that wasn't overwhelmed by the old series. Sure I liked it, but I was a kid. Later as an adult I saw a few episodes and aside from some nostalgia they really didn't hold my attention. Now, the new series is really good and even hooked my wife who isn't a fan of any british based show. She just doesn't get much of the humor, though she is quite intelligent. She prefers slapstick. 

For me this new series makes me want to catch all those earlier shows however cheesy they may be. Will I pay for a DVD set? Likely not, unless it hits the bargain bin. My days of paying more than 50.00 for a DVD set are over. I still can't believe I paid for the first two seasons of Next Generation.


----------

